# Youtube: Oden's entire basketball career, game-by-game



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

* High School:*
Assorted High School Clips
Junior Year Game vs. North Central
North Lawrence vs. North Central
McDonalds Game
*College:*

Greg Oden misses first seven games due to wrist injury. Returns with cast on right wrist (shooting hand). Never fully recovered during this season.

12/2 - Valparaiso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=SjyJaXhT0EU

12/9 - Cleveland State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=b8sqb9lk-2Q

12/16 - @ Cincinnatti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=psqM-8Ae0Kg

12/19 - Iowa State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=g6Erfg7L2uU

12/23 - @ Florida 

12/30 - Coppin State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=Bgg3rLWNIEc

1/2 - Indiana http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr><script><!-- D(["mb","\u003dKOXAEHhwWPU\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/6 Illinois \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dW7cMeqf4q-g\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dW7cMeqf4q-g\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/9 Wisconsin \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dZbuJzas_yPM\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dZbuJzas_yPM\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>-- 1/13 Tennessee\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/17 Northwestern \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dhclFv4KWd0o\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dhclFv4KWd0o\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/20 Iowa \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dpQoeFPmzu-A\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dpQoeFPmzu-A\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/24 Northwestern \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dLrde9sZWGjk\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dLrde9sZWGjk\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/27 MichSt \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003ddErEaCHRrds\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003ddErEaCHRrds\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>1/31 Purdue \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dZ5rwP6-pZ9Y\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dZ5rwP6-pZ9Y\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>2/3 MichSt \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dMD70st8QJSM\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dMD70st8QJSM\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>2/6 Michigan \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dBh_9S1TR9ho\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dBh_9S1TR9ho\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>2/10 Purdue \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dapTl1BoHRoo\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dapTl1BoHRoo\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>",1] ); //--></script>=KOXAEHhwWPU

1/6 - @ Illinois http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=W7cMeqf4q-g

1/9 - @ Wisconsin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=ZbuJzas_yPM

1/13 - Tennessee 

1/17 - Northwestern http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=hclFv4KWd0o

1/20 - Iowa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=pQoeFPmzu-A

1/24 - @ Northwestern http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=Lrde9sZWGjk

1/27 - Michigan State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=dErEaCHRrds

1/31 - @ Purdue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=Z5rwP6-pZ9Y

2/3 - @ Michigan State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=MD70st8QJSM

2/6 - Michigan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=Bh_9S1TR9ho

2/10 - Purdue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=apTl1BoHRoo
<script><!-- D(["mb","\u003cbr /\>2/14 PennSt \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dJls1igX2sFM\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dJls1igX2sFM\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>2/18 Minn \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dwH5Gd0ikl-c\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dwH5Gd0ikl-c\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>2/21 PennSt \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003d6MAdV7DZgKc\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003d6MAdV7DZgKc\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>-- 2/25 Wisconsin\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/3 Michigan \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dwAJblHRhM74\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dwAJblHRhM74\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/9 Michigan \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dHOqeJOGPVoE\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dHOqeJOGPVoE\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/10 Purdue \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dM7dH4hGtrFM\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dM7dH4hGtrFM\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/11 Wisconsin \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dCYJ8JG12ZzU\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dCYJ8JG12ZzU\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/15 CCSU \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dR_3qCfquglk\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dR_3qCfquglk\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/17 Xavier \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dLdK4qdJXGbU\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dLdK4qdJXGbU\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/22 Tenn \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dhQwL8-YclyQ\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dhQwL8-YclyQ\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/24 Memp \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dTBDY5ISy7GY\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dTBDY5ISy7GY\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>3/31 Georgetown \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003d2au0xhI8HTM\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003d2au0xhI8HTM\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>4/2 Florida \u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003dsRPlArgMiII\" target\u003d_blank\>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v\u003cwbr /\>\u003dsRPlArgMiII\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>\u003c/div\>",1] ); //--></script>
2/14 - @ Penn State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=Jls1igX2sFM

2/18 - @ Minnesota http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=wH5Gd0ikl-c

2/21 - @ Penn State http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=6MAdV7DZgKc

2/25 - Wisconsin

3/3 - @ Michigan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=wAJblHRhM74


_Big-10 Tournament_

3/9 - Michigan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=HOqeJOGPVoE

3/10 - Purdue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=M7dH4hGtrFM

_Big-10 Championship: _3/11 - Wisconsin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=CYJ8JG12ZzU


_NCAA Tournament_
_
First Round:_ 3/15 - CCSU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et4CPFspPPs

_Round of 32:_ 3/17 - Xavier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS02hVCxalI
_
Sweet 16: _3/22 - Tennessee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQwL8-YclyQ

_Elite 8:_ 3/24 - Memphis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=TBDY5ISy7GY

_Final Four:_ 3/31 - Georgetown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<wbr>=2au0xhI8HTM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_oXlvSmp4o

_National Championship Game: _4/2 - Florida http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrmKFY0e36Q
_
Compilations__:

__Yahoo Video Profile:_ http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/sports?ch=244098&cl=2904946&lang=en

*NBA:

*_NBA Draft Lottery:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2NUBbti1w

_Russell/Walton Meeting:_ http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/spo...cl=3031087&ch=244098&ds=cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com

_Arrival in Portland for Pre-Draft Workout:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIKV4eF6pvk

_NBA Draft:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2usKTPBJ4LY

_Summer League: 

_7/6 - Boston http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNiaCrzZS60

7/8 - Dallas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBvfm7uH48A
<script><!-- D(["mb","\u003cdiv style\u003d\"direction:ltr\"\>\u003cspan class\u003dsg\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>--\u003cbr /\>\u003cbr /\>Sam Hardy\u003cbr /\>\u003ca onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\" href\u003d\"mailto:[email protected]\"\>[email protected]\u003c/a\>\u003cbr /\>(503) 704-1063\u003cbr /\>\u003c/span\>\u003c/div\>",0] ); D(["ce"]); //--></script>


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel, you are awesome! Thanks.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Wow! This should be stickied. Awesome job, Sam.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Wow! This should be stickied. Awesome job, Sam.




Only if Portland does the smart thing and drafts the kid


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Interesting videos. The clips of the tournament were especially worth watching. From what I saw, Oden spent a lot of time on the bench, and when he was in the game the offense didn't seem to run through him. Lots of three pointers. 

Also, the last clip of the Gators/Buckeyes game was all florida highlights.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Interesting videos. The clips of the tournament were especially worth watching. From what I saw, Oden spent a lot of time on the bench, and when he was in the game the offense didn't seem to run through him. Lots of three pointers.
> 
> Also, the last clip of the Gators/Buckeyes game was all florida highlights.


That's the only thing that worries me about the kid is that he only seems to get points on dunks or put-backs. I realize part of that is because of his hand, etc. etc. but it would've been nice to seem him play at 100% against real competition.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Why can't I watch any of them?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Only if Portland does the smart thing and drafts the kid


Nah lets sticky it anyhow. That way if Portland passes on him and he leads Seattle to 10 championships over the next 15 years, I can be tortured every day I come to this site. :biggrin:


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> That's the only thing that worries me about the kid is that he only seems to get points on dunks or put-backs. I realize part of that is because of his hand, etc. etc. but it would've been nice to seem him play at 100% against real competition.


3/9 - Michigan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOqeJOGPVoE

That video shows several postups by Oden with a nice finish around the rim. Seems as though it was successful when the guards found him on the post up.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

stanthecaddy22 said:


> 3/9 - Michigan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOqeJOGPVoE
> 
> That video shows several postups by Oden with a nice finish around the rim. Seems as though it was successful when the guards found him on the post up.


Muchos gracias.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> Interesting videos. The clips of the tournament were especially worth watching. From what I saw, Oden spent a lot of time on the bench, and when he was in the game the offense didn't seem to run through him. Lots of three pointers.
> 
> Also, the last clip of the Gators/Buckeyes game was all florida highlights.


I haven't watched them yet, but anytime you have a big man down low it always leads to open 3's for the little guys.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I watched a lot of Oden, and my recollection was that in the first half, Oden was tentative and drew a lot of fouls, leading to a lot of bench time. In the second halves of most games, he became much more assertive and scored out of the post quite a lot. It felt almost like all his points came in the second half, though that's not really true.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The finals clip against florida is all gator clips, it has no Oden to speak of in it besides being a victim.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Great post Samuel. Seeing Oden play as well as he did as a freshman center is still incredible. 

Oden averaged 15.7 points/9.6 rebounds/3.3 blocks without much conditioning due to his hand being broken. Compare that with Tim Duncan who averaged 9.8 points/9.6 rebounds/3.8 blocks in his first year at Wake Forest. The defense is about the same, but Oden is already a little further along in the offensive department.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Great post Samuel. Seeing Oden play as well as he did as a freshman center is still incredible.
> 
> Oden averaged 15.7 points/9.6 rebounds/3.3 blocks without much conditioning due to his hand being broken. Compare that with Tim Duncan who averaged 9.8 points/9.6 rebounds/3.8 blocks in his first year at Wake Forest. The defense is about the same, but Oden is already a little further along in the offensive department.


The fact that his shooting hand was broken and he STILL put up the numbers he did just goes to show why he'll be a dominant force in a short amount of time.

If he could put up even close to the numbers that Dwight Howard did in his second year (as he came out of HS), I'll be pleased as pudding.

15.8 ppg, 12.5 rpg, 1.4bpg in 36.8 mpg.

That said, I think the organization is going to do all they can to keep the expectations from getting the best of him. Is it possible to bring a guy like Oden along slowly? We'll see...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> The fact that his shooting hand was broken and he STILL put up the numbers he did just goes to show why he'll be a dominant force in a short amount of time.


So as an out of shape freshman with a messed up shooting hand he put up dominating numbers that at least rival any of the greats from the last 30 years. Imagine what he'll do when he's been worked out and fed by professional trainers and nutritionists for a year strait... He'll have his good hand 100% again and the benefit of having focused on his left for a year. 



> If he could put up even close to the numbers that Dwight Howard did in his second year (as he came out of HS), I'll be pleased as pudding.
> 
> 15.8 ppg, 12.5 rpg, 1.4bpg in 36.8 mpg.


Barring injury I think he'll get at least that. I'm sure of it



> That said, I think the organization is going to do all they can to keep the expectations from getting the best of him. Is it possible to bring a guy like Oden along slowly? We'll see...


No chance of keeping the expectations down, but I don't think it will matter. Dude will dominate in short order.

STOMP


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Barring injury I think he'll get at least that. I'm sure of it


He definitely has 15.8ppg and 1.4bpg in him for his first season, but 12.5 rebounds per game is ridiculous, and probably has as much to do with Howard's skill as the fact that he plays in the lowly eastern conference for 36 minutes a game.

If he can break 9 rebounds per game (assuming he plays 26-30 minutes per game), I'll be happy.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I am very disappointed that the thread title is inaccurate. I was looking forward to seeing his 4th grade games.

barfo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> I am very disappointed that the thread title is inaccurate. I was looking forward to seeing his 4th grade games.
> 
> barfo


Well, his career started when he started to come into contact with scouts which would mean...

...that you're correct.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> He definitely has 15.8ppg and 1.4bpg in him for his first season, but 12.5 rebounds per game is ridiculous, and probably has as much to do with Howard's skill as the fact that he plays in the lowly eastern conference for 36 minutes a game.


Howard's 7'5 wingspan and good hops helps with the big rebounding numbers too. Of course GO is being said to have the same huge wingspan, better hops, and an even bigger frame (reportedly 2.5" taller barefoot). I think he'll absolutely dominate the boards from the outset... if he gets the 26-30 minutes per that you project, 9 Rbs per roughly equates to the 12.5 DH grabbed in 36+

Can't wait

STOMP


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

STOMP said:


> Howard's 7'5 wingspan and good hops helps with the big rebounding numbers too. Of course GO is being said to have the same huge wingspan, *better hops*, and an even bigger frame (reportedly 2.5" taller barefoot). I think he'll absolutely dominate the boards from the outset... if he gets the 26-30 minutes per that you project, 9 Rbs per roughly equates to the 12.5 DH grabbed in 36+
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> STOMP


i very much doubt that oden has better hops than howard. i'd think howard has better hops than oden, even if oden is a freak himself.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I watched nearly all of Oden's games this year that were televised, and one thing that stuck out to me after watching those video's is that when the opponents scored in the paint it was almost always when Oden wasn't in the game. 

He's the type of Center that can absolutely alter a teams game plan and force them out of the paint.

Oh, and that block to save the win against the Tennessee game was nice to see again. That was such a sweet block.

I'm excited.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Just to let you know Samuel the NCAA championship game has been removed by User. Not sure if you are trying to keep it updated, but just in case I thought you might want to know.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

this video removed by user.
^ champ game

damn.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Thread is now up to date until the season starts.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i play the post better then oden.


----------

